# Banana Plant



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

How big do banana plants get? I thought they stayed around 6 inches. I have one in my 10 gallon that is 3 feet tall when layed out. It was the same size as the one in my 75 gallon when I bought them and it has not grown at all. Should i trim it and if so were?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm... normally they stop growing when they reach the surface, but they'll keep climbing until they reach the top, so they can get pretty big. As for trimming, have you considered moving this tall one to the 75 gallon tank so it's leaves float normally? You can trim it if you want, but eventually they'll grow back again after the plant gets over the shock.

Fun project: get some rooting hormone from Lowes. Cut the leaves off with about 4 inches of stem remaining, and dip the stems into the hormone. With any luck, you'll get new roots and new plants.


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

I guess I will move it. I wiil look into rooting the stems though, never thought of that.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pruning the leaves when the reach the desired length will eventually train the plant to grow to that height.


----------

